# Nov 2006 - Where to Ontario, Quebec or both?



## boyblue (Jan 20, 2006)

We're planning a 18 day trip for November any suggestions on locations in Ontario or Quebec?  We want to spend 10 days in one location and 8 in another (if we can find a nice weeks resort left we would do 7).  We're looking for nice accommodations in a quiet area.  I guess something within an hours drive of a medium to large city would be good.

The names I’ve gotten so far are Deerhurst, Carriage Hills and Calabogie.  I haven’t gotten any recommendations for Quebec as yet.

Help


----------



## moonstone (Jan 20, 2006)

You want to leave Nassau & come to Ontario in November??? Bring lots of warm clothes! I live 10 mins. from Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge Resort. This resort is about 90 mins (straight north) from Toronto in a very rural, hilly forrested area. You will need a rental car as nothing but the activities bldg. is with in walking distance. By November all our beautiful fall colours will be gone and quite possibly there will be snow. The resort is very handy (the closest of the 3 you mentioned) for exploring Toronto if thats on your list. Calabogie is closser to Ottawa (Canada's capital). Deerhurst is about an hour north of here again in a very rural, forested area but on a lake.
If you need/want any more info on Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge -just ask!
~Diane


----------



## alfie (Jan 20, 2006)

*Canada trip*

November is an in between season up here, no golf, not much snow to ski.  However, Deerhurst as you mentioned is quite the enjoyable place, it is about 2 hours north of Toronto.  The best Quebec location for timeshare would be at Mont-Tremblant.  This is a ski destination, but it has a variety of other activities all year long.  Intrawest is the most popular timeshare in the area.  It is located about and hour and a half north of Montreal.  If you can find something near Quebec City in the ski area called Beaupre it would also work out for you, because you could go into Quebec City for the day.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 20, 2006)

If there's any way you could pull The Cottages at Port Stanton, they are also very nice.  They are gorgeous cottages on Sparrow Lake.  It's also about 90 minutes north of Toronto.  http://www.portstanton.com/cottages/theconcept.htm  What company are you using to trade?  I think The Cottages trade through Interval - not RCI.  I'm not sure though.

Debi


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 20, 2006)

Wrong time of year for Canada IMO...I rarely leave during summer, but November - you can have this very depressing time of year.  Not as bad as February, but we really only have 2 nice months a year up here...the rest of the time we are preparing for snow to come or preparing for it to leave.  The eskimos love it though.

Brian


----------



## CSB (Jan 20, 2006)

Boyblue, so you are going to be in my neck of the woods. We own at Carriage Hills, and I think that it is the closest to Toronto of the timeshare resorts.  Barrie, and Orillia, small cities are about 10 - 20 minutes drive away. 

Another posibility. There is an Intrawest property 1 1/2 hour drive from Toronto in Collingwood area. I don't know the name. Very nice ski resort that has been built up nicely in the last few years. 

Brian is right about the time of year here - not very nice. Usually no snow yet, just dull, and cold. You seem to have a good time anyways on your other trips regardless of the weather from what you said so give it a shot. 

Any specific info that you want, just ask.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Carriage Hills in November.*

the only thing to do at that time of the year is go to Casino Rama.

This is the lineup to date.

Thu 11/16/06   Jeff Foxworthy 

Fri 11/17/06   The Oak Ridge Boys 

Sat 11/18/06   The Oak Ridge Boys 


It is our favourite non-Vegas casino, but as everyone is saying - November?   

Dan


----------



## jbet (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi boyblue!

Nice accomodations? Club Intrawest! A quiet area? Anywhere in Ontario in November (-:

If you are thinking about the Collingwood area, here is a link for the Club Intrawest property near Collingwood, Ontario (north of Toronto):

http://www.clubintrawest.com/newci/where/blue.asp

I'm not sure how much there is to do in November (we tend to hibernate from the end of October until the May 24th weekend). 

I would also recommend Club Intrawest at Mont-Tremblant, Quebec (I think more to do than the Collingwood area. you might even have snow . Here is the link:

http://www.clubintrawest.com/newci/where/tremblant.asp

Calabogie is located between the two. It's very isolated!! Calabogie is a very small town, about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours from Ottawa, Ontario.

I'm sure that wherever you decide on, you will enjoy your trip!


----------



## MaryH (Jan 21, 2006)

boyblue,

If you can push it up to October, it might be more enjoyable since you can have the changing of the season and look at the fall colours and the leaves.  November is starting to be winter but not enough snow to ski...

If Intrawest, Blue Mountain near Toronto probably have inexpensive rentals at that point.  Mount Tremblant near Montreal is very nice and my brother goes every year but mostly around Xmas/New Year and March school holidays and the occassional summer weeks..


----------



## boyblue (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello Cindy,
or should I say hello again.

Let's see now we have already booked the second part of our trip.  The place is New (according to the VG).  Have any of you heard of Corbett Cove.  It three hours from Toronto!  Didn't realize that when we booked.

The first 10 days we plan to spend at an RCI points timeshare within a days drive of Dwight Ontario.

Is there anything nice farther north?


----------



## CSB (Jan 22, 2006)

I am not very knowledgable about the north part of the province, especially that time of year. I go camping with my family to Killarney Provincial Park on Georgian Bay ( 4 1/2 hours drive from Toronto) but that would not help you and I don't know what the area is like in the fall. It is fabulous in the summer!

What kinds of things do you want to do? That might help someone advise you on where to go.


----------



## jef (Jan 24, 2006)

Corbett Cove is a very nice new timeshare in the Muskoka area. The accomodations are townhouse style homes that were sold as 1/10 shares with each owner getting one summer week plus 4 additional weeks throughout the rest of the year. The off season weeks show up as exchanges fairly often since the prime season (July and August) is so short. They have a website www.corbettcove.ca with photo's, floorplans etc.

The towns on Bracebridge and Huntsville are nearby and you can also do daytrips to Georgian Bay, the Rama Casino near Orillia or Algonquin Provincial Park.

It would be a 3 hour drive to the edge of Toronto assuming no unusual traffic or weather. There is an outlet mall north of Toronto at Vaughn Mills www.vaughanmills.com and several large regional shopping centres on the northern edge of Toronto or smaller malls in Barrie which would be around 2 hours from Dwight.

Where are you spending the first ten days of your trip?

p.s. for what its worth, I agree with the other postings that October would be a much nicer time of the year to visit if its at all possible. November can be cold, windy and very grey.


----------



## Sunny4me (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi!

Just curious as to why you have chosen the bleakest, dullest month to come to an area in the middle of nowhere with not much to do? 

Do you have family there you want to see or a special event you are coming up for?

Can you come any other time?


----------



## boyblue (Jan 24, 2006)

I wrote a nice answer to all of the questions as to why such a dreary time.  I got busy today & didn't post it.  I'll be sure to do so tomorrow but in the main time I was wondering if there is any difference between Carriage Hills & Carriage Ridge?


----------



## moonstone (Jan 25, 2006)

Carriage Ridge is newer and there are fewer units, but basically the same design as Carriage Hills. Both are located at the top of hill of the Horseshoe Resort Ski area (although not associated with them anymore). You can't really see 1 resort from the other but they are relatively close to each other. Carriage Hills has an indoor/outdoor pool (swim under a glass wall to get outside) that you can not use if you're staying at Carriage Ridge. Carriage Ridge has an indoor pool /hot tub in a recreation building that also contains a pool table, small work-out gym & some computers for guests to use. The Carriage Hills recreation building also has a gym. Both resorts have walking (or cross country skiing) trails between & around them. My DD works there (formerly a cleaner of the timeshare units, now at the activities desk in the Recreation buildings) so if you want any more information just ask & I'll ask her.
~Diane


----------



## CSB (Jan 25, 2006)

Not much difference. Carriage Ridge was built recently. Carriage Hills is a little older. I believe there is a posting a while back where people talked about the differences. I believe I remember people perferring Carriage Hills for the recreation centre. Carriage Hills has an indoor/outdoor pool. This is one pool that has half the pool outdoors, and the other indoors - there are plastic strips dividing the two and you can swim from one to the other. It also has an outdoor jaccuzi. Carriage Ridge has a regular indoor pool. Carriage Ridge seems better for access to the ski slopes. Both are located at the top of the runs but Carriage Ridge is closer.

I believe that they share scheduled activities

Cindy


----------



## abkaell (Jan 29, 2006)

let me make the case for Calabogie:

Calabogie Lodge is a points, RCI resort within an easy drive of Dwight.  (I think -- Dwight's around Algonquin Park isn't it?)

It has an indoor pool and exercise area (both small).  Everything's very pretty and looks out on the lake.

Calabogie Inn (II) nearby has a spa. (They say, anyhow.  I don't know if this is of interest or what it amounts to.)

More than one worthwhile restaurant in the immediate area -- Castlegarth in White Lake, the Duck at the resort. (I assume they're open in November.)

Pretty near a legitimate one-hour drive to Ottawa almost always.  Easy access to lots of worthwhile indoor museums and touring in Ottawa -- parliament, new or newish national museums of art, civilization, war.  Wonderful ochestra, NHL hockey within maybe 45 minutes, and so on.


----------



## Sylvia W (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Blueboy

When will you be at Corbetts Cove?  We just booked there Nov. 5 - 12.  Would love to meet you if our dates agree.  I think we have corresponded through email about places we have stayed in Ontario and Quebec
Sylvia


----------



## boyblue (Jan 30, 2006)

Sylvia W said:
			
		

> Hi Blueboy
> 
> When will you be at Corbetts Cove?  We just booked there Nov. 5 - 12.  Would love to meet you if our dates agree.  I think we have corresponded through email about places we have stayed in Ontario and Quebec
> Sylvia



Hi Sylvia,
of course I remember your excellent advice.  We're going to be there Dec 3rd-10th.

Sorry we're gonna miss you guys.  We did week 44 & 45 last year (Vermont & New Hampshire) and it was a bit early for our liking.  3 weeks later and a scoach further north & maybe we'll get some early winter this year.


----------

